# An acrylic and india ink painting~



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Very Well Done!! I suggest looking for other forums because this one has very little traffic and the traffic it gets usually are not posters. I really recommend the "Artist Daily" website.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Nicely done Zora! It makes me want to look beyond the picture to see what the ladies are looking at  And that poor dog....the cat's such a tease


----------



## Zora (Jul 21, 2011)

~~~~Thanks!


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

kjw said:


> Very Well Done!! I suggest looking for other forums because this one has very little traffic and the traffic it gets usually are not posters. I really recommend the "Artist Daily" website.


I find that your art might get "lost" in all the other stuff on the busier sites. This forum is growing at an appropriate pace.....just an opinion. 

BTW Zora.....very nice piece. Love the colors.


----------

